# Banana Butterscotch Pudding



## kleenex (Sep 12, 2010)

Bill Granger’s Banana Butterscotch Pudding | Fuss Free Cooking

Another good looking recipe I found.


----------



## Linux (Sep 12, 2010)

Now that recipe does look rather nice. But those ingredients could be fattening.


----------

